# Thanks to Robin Van Hecke .. New Malinois in the house..



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Robin for entrusting Konnie and I with Amy. I picked her up yesterday at the airport in Dorval Everything went well she hadn't soiled her crate during the flight and was easy to handle when I took her out of the crate. She was introduced to the family including my young boys without any drama either. She has great food drive and her OB is real nice working with me in the short time I've had her. I'll be taking her to the training field later today we will try a short track and hopefully we will have a decoy on hand to try some bites. This weekend we will for sure get her lined up for some bite work. 

Here is her pedigree for you all to check out .. http://www.working-dog.de/dogs-details/36557/Amy-des-Pirates-de-Matra 

Thanks again Robin!


----------



## Jerr Harris (Dec 1, 2008)

Glad to see Amy is having fun...saw her work a few times..intense for sure! Have fun with her.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

So who gets to play with her, you or Konnie? Are you keeping her in Sch or crossing her over to Ring?


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I think the both of us will play with her the plans are to follow through with her SchH 3 as it shouldn't be that big of a stretch from her current SchH 1 with the right training with the right handler. 

Konnie is going to take her first she has some territorial issues Robin told us with other intact females so I just don't want to chance either her or Sasha getting injured as Sasha is a domineering bitch in her own right. Plus I don't have the facilities that Konnie has, so if indeed she is nasty with other females. Konnie will be in a better position to deal with it. Once we know more what she is about we will make further decisions. 

I'd like to cross her over to Ring. Both of us have access to some of the best training decoys in North America so it is doable I think, but her foundation is all SchH. We haven't tracked her yet but her reputation as very capable tracker may lead Konnie to try tinkering with some Human remains detection work as there is always a need for that niche to be filled.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

great to hear she is doing well , get some videos of her working this weekend i would love to see ,,,


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Too bad she looks nothing like stoned. LOL


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

You lucky duck!

Love her pedigree. Good luck with the 3, she is a beautiful bitch 
Nice to see some new bloodlines coming to Canada.

Tracey


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks, Robin!

Excited to meet Amy on Sunday!!


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

I am in Robin's schutzhund club. She is an awesome dog. Congrats!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Good looking girl, love the big head and shark teeth! I hope you'll have video soon...


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Well I brought her to the secret Schutzhund field here in town and our SchH handler friend evaluated her OB, jumps and stuff she also did a short 100m track with 2 turns and Amy did really really well overall.

The best part there was a couple of times where she could have bit for real. Once when I reached under her belly to grab a snagged leash and the same thing with another group member we startled her, she reacted in typical Malinois fashion didn't bite us but recovered really fast. She is showing a real willingness to work and has a very happy nature. I'm tickled pink with her so far.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

<<<<You lucky duck!

Love her pedigree. Good luck with the 3, she is a beautiful bitch








Nice to see some new bloodlines coming to Canada.

Tracey


Hey Tracey . nice to see you on here , hope you have been well !


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

Lucky you! I've also seen her work - nice dog.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Tracey Hughes said:


> You lucky duck!
> 
> Love her pedigree. Good luck with the 3, she is a beautiful bitch
> Nice to see some new bloodlines coming to Canada.


Thanks Tracey,

Yeah her ped is a oddity in North America Klemm on top and bottom with Stoned there might be 1/2 a dozen dogs in N/A with that type of bloodline. 

Like I said Konnie and I are tickled pink to own her now.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Update on Amy .. 

She scaled the kennel on late Friday afternoon and has been on the run. Konnie and I have been frantic trying to find her. She was last seen on the weekend running in the Greenbelt in and out of Forest and Farm properties in the South west part of Ottawa in the community of Nepean. A sighting was confirmed at Slack and Merivale Rds. 

I've set up a Face book page to try to help find her and co-ordinate the search. 
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/group.php?gid=124278277607941&ref=ts

As well as a printable online poster .. 
http://www.rockdogs.ca/rockdogs/Home_files/Lost_Dog_Amy.pdf

Would appreciate any help from WDFers to pass the info to anyone they know that lives in within a 50 mile radius of me. We are worried as there is 3 main train lines and if she gets moving on one of those she can get really far.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear this. I hope you find her soon.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Crap, I hope you guys find her soon. 

Chances are real good once she's been on the run for a few days that if you do see her, she's not just going to come waltzing up to you. You might want to have a "plan B" in case she's been chased by so many people (off their property, by their dogs, whatever) that she's spooky with everyone now.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Geoff you should consider making a separate post to get the word out. I happened upon this as I was going through older threads. I wouldn't have caught it otherwise. I'm sorry she took off. How far are you from where she originally came from? I ask because years ago I lost one of my own dogs. I was a kid and did a stupid kid thing by tying her to a grill to take pictures of her. Having the attention span of a 12 year old I called the dog to me and down came the grill crashing down the stairs and onto my little 35 lb pitty. She took off with the top of the grill still attached. No surprise it scared the shit out of her but thankfully the top part broke off about a 1/4 mile away. 

Anyway she was gone for a week but I managed to find her in a place I regularly took her which was about a mile away. She was at my Grandma's property which was just 15 acres of open field and marsh. Apparently she had been there for a while but probably managed to find her way there after reorienting herself. I wondered maybe if this dog left in an effort to find her way back to where she came from.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

that sucks man...is she chipped? have you send out an email to all the local AC agencies? best of luck finding her.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear she died. I was really hoping you would get some good stuff out of her.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Sorry to hear she died. I was really hoping you would get some good stuff out of her.


 
??She Died?? How?


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> ??She Died?? How?


Around the spot where she was last seen she started to run the rail line and was hit by a train. She was hit Sunday evening or Monday AM from what we could understand. Total worse case scenario for us.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Very sorry to hear that Geoff. Man, that is really too bad. I know this stuff happens, but I was really hoping to read this and have a better result.

-Cheers


----------



## Nikki M Williams (Jul 17, 2009)

So very sorry, I was hoping for the best for you. My sincerest sympathy .


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> Around the spot where she was last seen she started to run the rail line and was hit by a train. She was hit Sunday evening or Monday AM from what we could understand. Total worse case scenario for us.


 
WOW, I am sorry for your loss!!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> WOW, I am sorry for your loss!!


Yeah it's not so much as the loss for Konnie our other partner and myself .. it is the loss of her genetics for our program for the SAR organization's volunteer handlers we work with that need these types of dog to do their important work. The whole community took a big hit with this. 

Pretty hard to take on my end, we worked really hard to make this happen and then have it end up like this is brutal. Hind sight is 20-20, but what I would give to go back in time 1 week.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear about this Geoff.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

That's brutal. So sorry...


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

I can't even imagine how awful this is for you both. So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Robin Van Hecke (Sep 7, 2009)

I know shit happens but I'm kinda devastated by this whole thing...I know it doesn't make sense but the sense of guilt I feel has brought a cloud over me the last couple of days...I've lost a member of the pack.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

Geoff, Konnie and Robin, I'm sorry to hear the sad news.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm really sorry guys.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

That's just awful.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Such a shame, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I know it's no consolation, but at least you know what happened. When I lost a dog I never did hear anything about her despite doing everything possible to find her, I still wonder sometimes... 

What a tragic loss for everyone involved. I'm so sorry!


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh man I am really sorry to hear that. I sick over it. Robin will tell you I always liked her. Man guys I am sorry. Same goes to you as well Robin my friend I am truly sorry man!


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Robin Van Hecke said:


> I know shit happens but I'm kinda devastated by this whole thing...I know it doesn't make sense but the sense of guilt I feel has brought a cloud over me the last couple of days...I've lost a member of the pack.


 
Robin.

I met you at the Mali Nats...I know you loved her. You could see it in your eyes when you spoke of her. I am so sorry to hear about Amy. You and Amy will be in my prayers. 

Jim


----------

